# Italmec spider lift



## notahacker

I am not a rep trying to sell anyone anything. I was just wondering if anyone here has seen an alternative spider lift? Since Teupen has a sponsored forum, they didn't like it when I mentioned their competition. 

When you get to the link, scroll all the way down. Look for "You can view the video by clicking here" typed in red. 

http://www.808.it/ragno/index.htm

I wished they featured their R21 (taller lift) in the video. Check out their R21. This link has a 3 page photo gallery of tree work. Cool stuff.

http://italmecusa.com/pages/tree-service.cfm


----------



## notahacker

Hello...:computer2:


----------



## John464

Its a nice looking lift. The R21. The one they feature in the vid is a much too short for tree care. 

What I dont like of the R21 is that the lower boom doesn't telescope. Major shortcoming and a huge loss of flexibility inside a tree. You can only get your max side reach at 28ft. The tree need to be mighty short if you want to do any crown work. The Teupen 23gt is a better designed boom. I cant say much about the hydro or elec system since Ive never seen the Italmec in person, but those hoses would be shredded from sticking out like that. If you ever ran a bucket truck in a tree you know that your booms, while in a canopy, will touch other limbs ocassionally. All hoses and lines must be inside. I see a potential for disaster with a setup like that.

The Itlamec is not for me in their current design, despite my Teupen woes. However, if they add a model to their arsenal that fixes the above issues I have ... I may give them a look. These points I made above are _necessary_ in tree care with these sorta lifts. If all you want a lift for is removals than my points don't hold weight in the buying decision.

My eyes are wide open at any competition entering the spider lift game.


----------



## lxt

notahacker said:


> I am not a rep trying to sell anyone anything. I was just wondering if anyone here has seen an alternative spider lift? Since Teupen has a sponsored forum, they didn't like it when I mentioned their competition.
> 
> When you get to the link, scroll all the way down. Look for "You can view the video by clicking here" typed in red.
> 
> http://www.808.it/ragno/index.htm
> 
> I wished they featured their R21 (taller lift) in the video. Check out their R21. This link has a 3 page photo gallery of tree work. Cool stuff.
> 
> http://italmecusa.com/pages/tree-service.cfm






I called Italmec they`re sending me info, I wont even consider a tuepen lift after the way they act here!! I would like to think they had nothing to do with what happened but others have had posts deleted as well & Now an infraction for harassment, I wish nothing but the best for them & their customers.............but I wont be one!! shame Im in the market for a lift have $50,000 saved & if I sell my lift atleast another $15,000.

LXT..............


----------



## notahacker

John464 said:


> What I dont like of the R21 is that the lower boom doesn't telescope. Major shortcoming and a huge loss of flexibility inside a tree. You can only get your max side reach at 28ft.



Yes. That is a draw back, however, their side reach is 40' when they are 8'-28' up. --That's not bad.

Besides, Italmec R21 will get you through a 36" gate. So, there is a compromise.

The R21 is also nearly 3' shorter when in travel length. That could come in handy too.


----------



## notahacker

lxt said:


> I called Italmec they`re sending me info, I wont even consider a tuepen lift after the way they act here!LXT..............



That is what I noticed here too. That is why I have been researching other lifts. 

But, those Italian lifts are expensive too.  

I think I am going to wait until our American companies can produce some spider lifts cheaper. Then I won't be at the mercy of exchange rates, shipping, etc...


----------



## John464

notahacker said:


> Yes. That is a draw back, however, their side reach is 40' when they are 8'-28' up. --That's not bad.
> 
> Besides, Italmec R21 will get you through a 36" gate. So, there is a compromise.
> 
> The R21 is also nearly 3' shorter when in travel length. That could come in handy too.



a compromise yes. there is no perfect machine on the market yet. with a non telescoping lower boom you will need to climb a good portion of your pruning jobs. id rather take a fence panel down than climb if I had a $100,000+ machine sitting there. -3 feet length, thats a plus, but never encountered a situation where my spider was too long, since it pivot spins on a dime.

like I said on the Teupen forum. If I were in the market for a lift right now Id be sitting on my money and waiting for better design to come. It will.


----------



## lxt

John, I think the teupen design is pretty nice actually, The 23gt does have some nice features, the lower boom telescoping is a plus, but not necessary!!

Mind you I dont like having to reset up, but honestly I have never had a problem doing any crown work!!! Yes the outreach at a higher level would be a plus!!

I think its a shame that Ryan & Company are the way they are!! being in the tree care biz/or having been in you think would give them the edge!!
Retail sales are a lot different from tree care sales thats for sure, I know for a fact there is significant markup on these babies!!

If Nifty can go from $120,000 retail to $90-$93,000 promotional & their dealers still are offering discounts way below the sugg. retail then so can spiderlift!! noone in machinery sticks to retail!! Biljax, nifty, genie, jlg, etc...

I got the used machinery price list for spiders & it is way out of line, for the price of used you could buy new!! wonder what blue book he`s using, as soon as you take delivery of anything!!!! you just lost an easy 10% of what its worth on the minimal side 7% atleast.

For ryan & co. what is gonna kill them is service & parts availability, John your machine is just 1, what would it be like if 5-10 machines were down & thats not that many really!! I also think it shows the type of people they are & the type of biz they are when on their forum they delete posts & get upset over people discussing other machines or critisizing theirs, grow up!!

John I dont think you will have any future problems!!! your posts shed light on a product & hopefully gave them the kick in the A$$ to step up, make you mad......you`ll post & they`ll have to explain that, no pretty for them!!

Be safe Take Care

LXT..............


----------



## notahacker

John464 said:


> If I were in the market for a lift right now Id be sitting on my money and waiting for better design to come. It will.



Good point.


----------



## cvdirtrider

*My new Leo 23 GT*

My only complaint so far is that when I ran it through a trail in the woods to get to a removal job, the dips in the trail caused it to bottom out. When I looked underneath, I saw a protruding pressure guage and hydraulic lines in the back. Had a I ran over a protruding rock (in between the tacks), I would have sheared off the guage and abraded the hydraulic lines. Had to stop the machine and when we re-started, we lost traction/momentum and it started to dig into the soft soil. Turned around as it started to rain harder. Will not make the same mistake twice, will bring out the alturnamats next time.


----------



## John464

lxt said:


> John, I think the teupen design is pretty nice actually, The 23gt does have some nice features, the lower boom telescoping is a plus, but not necessary!!
> 
> 
> LXT..............



I agree with all of your post except this statement. This is different for each area, but around here you are normally limited to setup on one side of a tree, not 360 degrees around it multiple times, due to fences, pools, pavers, houses, other trees, and landscaping, etc. so in order for you to go up over a inner branch structure you have to telescope up, then telescope out with the upper boom. I call it snaking through a tree. Some bucket guys try this and have to clear an unecessary and normally harmful opening to get to the other side. I would have to do this with an italmec also, but then I wouldnt be upholding my standards of proper tree care. So the telescoping lower boom is necessary if you want to replace climbing and also stick to ANSI code.


----------



## lxt

John464 said:


> I agree with all of your post except this statement. This is different for each area, but around here you are normally limited to setup on one side of a tree, not 360 degrees around it multiple times, due to fences, pools, pavers, houses, other trees, and landscaping, etc. so in order for you to go up over a inner branch structure you have to telescope up, then telescope out with the upper boom. I call it snaking through a tree. Some bucket guys try this and have to clear an unecessary and normally harmful opening to get to the other side. I would have to do this with an italmec also, but then I wouldnt be upholding my standards of proper tree care. So the telescoping lower boom is necessary if you want to replace climbing and also stick to ANSI code.





Yeah that does make a difference, especially when you`re limited to one side, everythings going good so far for ya? hope so!! bet its nice to be bach in action!!

Take care Be Safe!!

LXT..........


----------



## lxt

BTW, tommorrow my team & I have a big poplar to do, Im gonna take some pic`s......some climbing, some Genie lift, I will try to post them so I may need some help in doing that!!!

LXT..............


----------



## redstree

I just attended a large seminar and trade show here in CT. They had a Teupen 23gt, Italmec R21 and R16 set up and running outside. There were also bucket trucks from Aerial Lift of CT and Altec doing demos. It was very revealing to see the speed differences between the different units.

The buckets are a standard to judge the other lifts by. The R21 was the same speed as the buckets. The 23gt was significantly slower, it wasn't even close. The conditions were difficult and the morning temperatures were hovering at 18F, but it warmed up by lunchtime to near freezing. But I think this was a fair test because these are the conditions that the New England arborist has to work in for part of the year.

Since the "spider lifts" have to fold completley before they can reposition there is no question in my mind which unit I would buy. Watching both units fold and unfold was very enlightening.

Talking with several other interested people the general feeling is that the R21 was the superior unit. Better climbing ability, narrower profile, wireless controls, smoother and faster movement.

I haven't seen a spider lift yet that is as robust as a bucket truck and using any of them will require modifications to work practises to protect the units. More roping and lowering rather than cut 'n drop.

imho


----------



## lxt

Redstree, did you get any pricing on the Italmecs, Im waiting for some info but just curious, the R21 does look like a very well built machine.

I dont think the bottom boom telescopes or does it, this is a benefit as well a future maintenance PITA for those with telescopic lower booms.

JLG had a boom years ago with tele lower boom, alot of stress put on the cylinder pins & the yokes would wear I guess it was due to boom flex while extended or part of the cause anyway, so sticking with a Non-tele lower boom might be the way to go less of a future maint. headache!!


LXT............


----------



## John464

lxt said:


> Yeah that does make a difference, especially when you`re limited to one side, everythings going good so far for ya? hope so!! bet its nice to be bach in action!!
> 
> Take care Be Safe!!
> 
> LXT..........




yup, the lift is performing flawlessly. After not having it for so long I realized today what I been missing. thanks again!


----------



## John464

hey reds, thanks for the info. I'm wondering if the hydro fluid was replaced on the Teupen to the thinner grade recommended for cold temps. would love to see a video of them side by side. now that would be cool.


----------



## lxt

Glad to hear it!!! nice pic`s of the oak job! Im gonna try to get some on here, we got a nice one on jan 19th, suppose to be cold, today was a fun one very windy, thats a weird feeling being fully extended a 20mph blast come through..............never do get used to that...LOL keeps my faith intact.


Be safe Take care

LXT............


----------



## John464

hey if you need help posting pics just let me know.


----------



## redstree

lxt said:


> Redstree, did you get any pricing on the Italmecs, Im waiting for some info but just curious, the R21 does look like a very well built machine.
> 
> I dont think the bottom boom telescopes or does it, this is a benefit as well a future maintenance PITA for those with telescopic lower booms.
> 
> JLG had a boom years ago with tele lower boom, alot of stress put on the cylinder pins & the yokes would wear I guess it was due to boom flex while extended or part of the cause anyway, so sticking with a Non-tele lower boom might be the way to go less of a future maint. headache!!
> 
> 
> LXT............


Because the Teupen and the Italmec are both made in europe the prices are effected by the exchange rate of the euro. Currently the Italmec is $120,000. All I can say is, hope for a stronger dollar.

The lower boom does not telescope on the Italmec R21. I agree, any time there is a telescoping boom there are definite wear points and associated maintenance requirements. But the modern plastics such as teflon are proving very durable and do not require librication. In fact lubrication of an open teflon bearing would just attract debris which could increase wear.

As for John464's question about changing oil weight, I did not ask either Teupen or Italmec if they had changed oils. Nor do I know if it is a recomendation from either manufacturer. You would think that the dealer would present a unit in it's best light and make any changes to maintain performance.

As an aside, when operating Aerial Lift buckets for the past 20 years we never changed oil weights in the winter here in CT. They were a little sluggish in the morning but quickly came up to speed. When I watched the two spider lifts it was not when they first started but after they had been operating for a few hours.

I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Koa Man

There is no way any type of self propelled or tow behind manlift will match the speed of a bucket truck as far as the movement of the bucket is concerned. That is not the reason you would buy one of these machines. The reason you would buy one is to get a lift where a bucket truck cannot go. If all or even 75% of my trees were in areas where I could use a bucket truck, I would not buy any other kind of lift. But my situation is the reverse, 75% of the trees I do cannot be accessed by a bucket truck....that is why I sold the Altec that I had.

We have a tree company here that does most of the coconut trees at the beach parks. They have a 90 ft. bucket but can only get to about 40% of the trees because the 10 wheeler sinks and gets stuck in the sand. Forget about laying mats....can you imagine moving mats all around a park??? I have driven my tracked spider lift in sand that requires a 4x4 and have made 360s and gone the other way with no problem.

Teupen's service has been very good to me. The factory sent a tech from Hungary to Hawaii to fix a controller problem on my lift [15GT]and replace the electric motor at their expense. This was in May of last year and the lift has worked flawlessly since then. This April will be 2 years since I've had it and am almost 100% satisfied. What I am not satisfied with is that I wish it had more height. I am planning on selling it within the next year and get the 23GT. I will ask the couple of big customers I have that the 23GT will not be able to get to to put in wider gates. I'll even offer to pay for it. These are simple fence type gates that shouldn't cost more than $500 to change.


----------



## lxt

Koa, glad to here that all is well, your situation is alot different than most of ours back here in the states regarding access, access to me is an area thing, in my area access isnt that big a problem, so if your machine is 5-6ft wide you wont have an issue.

Some areas such as yours specifically, access is a problem & an alternative such as a spiderlift is needed. Glad to hear your service is good!!!

I got some info on the Italmec from essco distributors, the R16 is $78,000 & the R21 is $120,000, they are aware of teupen & as was stated to me over the phone they are looking to gain in this market as they feel their machine & service are better.................funny all sales peoples products are the best!!

Truthfully, thats still crazy in the UK/eurpoe, etc.. the price of these type of lifts are so much lower its sick. Lionlifts, Oil&Steel, Cherrypicker(Ireland) & many others have products that sell in their homeland for $75k & LOWER!! you can get a 50-56ft lift for $30-$40,000 all sizes, types, shapes, etc..etc..

I just dont see how by bringing it to the states increases the price by $30-$75,000, I think this market will have a lot of competition within the next 5yrs & the prices are going to drop significantly!!!! watch & see.


LXT.............


----------



## highasatree

Yes I agree the prices will drop but I want a spider lift this year, I don't want to wait. Essco said they have a R16 in stock and ready to go. Support and service is done in Long Island and usually over the phone, if they can. Either a Leo18 or a R16 would do me just fine.


----------



## lxt

highasatree said:


> Yes I agree the prices will drop but I want a spider lift this year, I don't want to wait. Essco said they have a R16 in stock and ready to go. Support and service is done in Long Island and usually over the phone, if they can. Either a Leo18 or a R16 would do me just fine.




typical American!! LOL. I know Im the same way & these companies know this & honestly thats what their banking on, impatience = $$$$$ & lots of it for them!!!

which one you thinking about getting? The 18gt looks nice & similar to the 23gt just shorter I think the bottom boom telescopes. both are nice lifts!!


LXT............Ill wait untill I absolutely need it hopefully by they will be cheaper! & besides there are cheaper ways to make a towbehind self propelled & get similar access!!!


----------



## John464

lxt said:


> The 18gt looks nice & similar to the 23gt just shorter I think the bottom boom telescopes. both are nice lifts!!




the 18gt is built on the chasis of the 15gt, difference is both booms telescope on the 18gt. looks nice a machine and does fit through a 36" gate. not bad for a 60fter


----------



## redstree

Koa Man said:


> There is no way any type of self propelled or tow behind manlift will match the speed of a bucket truck as far as the movement of the bucket is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> From what was explained to me by the Italmec representative their R21 unit uses an 8 gpm pump which is the same capacity that an Aerial Lift uses. So I would say that the operating speed that I observed at the CTPA show, and the impressions that came from the people that had been up in the different units, would confirm that indeed a spider lift can operate at the same speed as a conventional bucket truck.
> 
> I also talked to the Teupen rep. and found out that they are offering an option on some of their units that will substitute a higher capacity pump and larger engine for approximately $3 - 5,000. This is in response to the introduction of the Italmec and it's higher speed. I guess competition does improve the breed.
Click to expand...


----------



## lxt

is that $3-$5,000.00 on top of the going rate? if so thats even crazier, If Italmec can do it & its standard why not teupen? I could understand if this was to replace the smaller pump sys. on an older lift. 

I dont know if too many people will get that option, I guess it will depend on price!!


LXT...........


----------



## redstree

My understanding was that it was over and above the regular purchase price.

Not sure if they are offering it as a retrofit to older units.


----------



## lxt

WOW!! if thats the case I think many will look right by that option, kinda weird teupens lifts get more expensive when working out the bugs or just keepin up with the competition!! 

There are many other companies realizing that this market is up for grabs in the states, I think we will see alot more companies & much better prices.

That Italmec R21 looks like a rugged machine & 68ft tall with the ability to get through 36" gate is pretty awesome, the speed being that of a buckettruck is nice too.


LXT..........


----------



## notahacker

Ahh yes... This was the reason why I posted Italmec's video. I wanted to get the ball rolling a different direction. I had a hunch the Italmec was faster, but I didn't realize they could keep up with a bucket. That is a added bonus!

Besides, Teupen wouldn't let me start a thread about Italmec and gave me a warning. So, I started one here 

I was told that Genie lifts, JLG, Nifty Lifts, etc... weren't competition and it was okay to have threads about them on their paid forum.--I thought it was suspect when I mentioned Italmec, they shut me down like I was spreading the plague. 

When I was told to talk about Italmec in a different forum, it turned me away from Teupen all together.


----------



## notahacker

These guys can use their lift well.

Can a 23GT do this?


----------



## notahacker

Sorry. That was supposed to be a direct link to the specific photo. Anyway, click on the photo in the middle column and the third down. Nice!


----------



## lxt

That is a nice lift!! rugged looking, fast & considerably cheaper!! you put that high flow pump on the teupen & now its a $150,000 machine the 23gt that is, but im wondering about the 18gt this lift might be in the same class as the R21???, I dont know! I dont hear of anyone using the 18gt, I wonder why? or if the 23 is what everyone shoots for?

Id have to say this lift is competition, I cant wait till theres like 5-10 mfg`s, Id like to check that out at the trade show!!! Im patient so I can wait!


LXT...........


----------



## John464

lxt said:


> I dont know! I dont hear of anyone using the 18gt, I wonder why? or if the 23 is what everyone shoots for?
> 
> ...........



the 18gt was introduced to the USA around the same time the Italmec appeared in the USA. which was approx 6 months ago


----------



## John464

notahacker said:


> These guys can use their lift well.
> 
> Can a 23GT do this?



yes click photo 56

http://www.spiderlifts.com/23gt/photos.html


----------



## lxt

I will say the 23gt is a versatile nice functioning lift No Doubt!! I dont know if the question was in regards to the setup or going through the gate?

Honestly & if the price wasnt beyond me I would look into the teupen, I have butted heads with those guys on their forum & after some of the service woes Ive heard/read about I would be hesitant!! not to mention how they do things on their forum!!

The nice thing is John464`s lift is probably the oldest US lift & most often operated lift here!! I would before purchase personally consult with him & watch his posts regarding his machine, I think his would provide the best info on service & the machines field use regarding longevity, reliability & cost to repair, etc..

Ill give anyone a second chance, but if 6 months from now if johns postings show breakdowns or functional problems, It will depend on how their handled & resolved as to weather Id give them future consideration to purchase one.

So If the MFG`s hose placement causes premature wear & is blamed on squirells..................Id have to pass!!


LXT..............


----------



## dtw902

John464 said:


> I agree with all of your post except this statement. This is different for each area, but around here you are normally limited to setup on one side of a tree, not 360 degrees around it multiple times, due to fences, pools, pavers, houses, other trees, and landscaping, etc. so in order for you to go up over a inner branch structure you have to telescope up, then telescope out with the upper boom. I call it snaking through a tree. Some bucket guys try this and have to clear an unecessary and normally harmful opening to get to the other side. I would have to do this with an italmec also, but then I wouldnt be upholding my standards of proper tree care. So the telescoping lower boom is necessary if you want to replace climbing and also stick to ANSI code.



I agree John the lower boom telescope is a must have for us also. It is amazing the places you can get into, also the bucket rotation. I use this feature everytime i use the spider. It's like a lot of other equipment you don't know how you got along without it.


----------



## dtw902

Koa Man said:


> There is no way any type of self propelled or tow behind manlift will match the speed of a bucket truck as far as the movement of the bucket is concerned. That is not the reason you would buy one of these machines. The reason you would buy one is to get a lift where a bucket truck cannot go. If all or even 75% of my trees were in areas where I could use a bucket truck, I would not buy any other kind of lift. But my situation is the reverse, 75% of the trees I do cannot be accessed by a bucket truck....that is why I sold the Altec that I had.
> 
> We have a tree company here that does most of the coconut trees at the beach parks. They have a 90 ft. bucket but can only get to about 40% of the trees because the 10 wheeler sinks and gets stuck in the sand. Forget about laying mats....can you imagine moving mats all around a park??? I have driven my tracked spider lift in sand that requires a 4x4 and have made 360s and gone the other way with no problem.
> 
> Teupen's service has been very good to me. The factory sent a tech from Hungary to Hawaii to fix a controller problem on my lift [15GT]and replace the electric motor at their expense. This was in May of last year and the lift has worked flawlessly since then. This April will be 2 years since I've had it and am almost 100% satisfied. What I am not satisfied with is that I wish it had more height. I am planning on selling it within the next year and get the 23GT. I will ask the couple of big customers I have that the 23GT will not be able to get to to put in wider gates. I'll even offer to pay for it. These are simple fence type gates that shouldn't cost more than $500 to change.




I have to agree with Koa Man. I have only had one problem with my 23GT in the almost 14 months I have owned it. A hydraulic leak on the turret drive motor. Teupen took care of it straight away. No complaints from me on there service. As Wesley said they have been very good to me. 
I would not get rid of it for nothing unless I was getting a new 23GT. The bucket trucks take care of anything on the pavement or hard surfaces, and the spider takes care of the rest.


----------



## sdtree

I own a 2008 Italmec R21 Spider Lift, have put about 70 hours on it. Great machine. I'm downsizing my company and the machine is in CA if anyone is interested in purchasing one.


----------



## Stewardship

*Still Selling?*

Aloha SDTree. Still selling that R21? Hey Koa Man, which island are you on? Do you know of anyone with a spider lift on the Big island?


----------



## ChiHD

Stewardship said:


> Aloha SDTree. Still selling that R21? Hey Koa Man, which island are you on? Do you know of anyone with a spider lift on the Big island?



these guys might...http://www.alltreeservices.com/services.html


----------



## Stewardship

Aloha ArborCare. Thanks for the response. All Tree Service is my buddy, Terry Rodrigues. They are located on O'ahu. They make it over here occasionally but they are based in Waimanalo. The Big Island is over 200 miles away, accessible only by barge or air.

I'd love to see a 23GT, Italmec or other spider lift in person, but I am too far behind on work to go to the mainland. I would buy one today, if I knew it would be a reliable machine for Hawaii.


----------



## Koa Man

I am the only tree company in Hawaii with a spiderlift. There are only 3 in the entire state. A 15GT owned by the Royal Hawaiian Shopping Center and a 15GT and 23GT owned by me.


----------



## treesquirrel

My gecko's are cheaper than your spider lift.

How many trees does it take to pay for a lift. a single medium take down will pay for me a new set of spurs.


----------



## Koa Man

And your point is??? How is your Geckos going to do 50-75 ft. coconut palm trimming spikeless? I trim approx. 2500 palms a year at an average unit cost of $57 each. I think that justifies me owning 2 spider lifts, especially since the first one was already paid for more than 2 years ago.

If you are doing medium size takedowns for the cost of a set of Geckos, you are working cheap. We don't do many removals in Hawaii, most tree work here is pruning. I sell small pruning jobs like a single mango tree, 35 ft. high, 40 ft. canopy spread, with a 25-30% reduction for around $900. I do this on a regular basis, in fact, I have 5 of these jobs scheduled for November. Stump grinding a 3 ft. dia. stump, 6 inches high, and taking it down 8-10 inches below grade goes for around $350.

No hard feelings, we work in two completely different parts of the world, and people here pay a lot more for tree work.


----------



## tree MDS

Koa Man said:


> And your point is??? How is your Geckos going to do 50-75 ft. coconut palm trimming spikeless? I trim approx. 2500 palms a year at an average unit cost of $57 each. I think that justifies me owning 2 spider lifts, especially since the first one was already paid for more than 2 years ago.
> 
> If you are doing medium size takedowns for the cost of a set of Geckos, you are working cheap. We don't do many removals in Hawaii, most tree work here is pruning. I sell small pruning jobs like a single mango tree, 35 ft. high, 40 ft. canopy spread, with a 25-30% reduction for around $900. I do this on a regular basis, in fact, I have 5 of these jobs scheduled for November. Stump grinding a 3 ft. dia. stump, 6 inches high, and taking it down 8-10 inches below grade goes for around $350.
> 
> No hard feelings, we work in two completely different parts of the world, and people here pay a lot more for tree work.



That sounds beautiful you lucky dog!

I'm still out there competing with the start ups half the time....most of the time I feel as though nobody even cares that I've been doing this for more than 20 yrs, like an apple is an apple. I guess its my fault for not getting more into pruning and PHC though...I really need to step up my game.

Anyways, enjoy the sunshine!

Grrr...


----------



## treesquirrel

Koa Man said:


> And your point is??? How is your Geckos going to do 50-75 ft. coconut palm trimming spikeless? I trim approx. 2500 palms a year at an average unit cost of $57 each. I think that justifies me owning 2 spider lifts, especially since the first one was already paid for more than 2 years ago.
> 
> If you are doing medium size takedowns for the cost of a set of Geckos, you are working cheap. We don't do many removals in Hawaii, most tree work here is pruning. I sell small pruning jobs like a single mango tree, 35 ft. high, 40 ft. canopy spread, with a 25-30% reduction for around $900. I do this on a regular basis, in fact, I have 5 of these jobs scheduled for November. Stump grinding a 3 ft. dia. stump, 6 inches high, and taking it down 8-10 inches below grade goes for around $350.
> 
> No hard feelings, we work in two completely different parts of the world, and people here pay a lot more for tree work.



Just pokin' ya man. Sounds like you got a good market there.

In this area if I bought a spider lift I'd just as likely be filing bankruptcy in a year as anything else. I do good to keep up the chipper, bobcat, and dump truck and turn a decent profit.

Over the past 5 years I have watched tree work plummet where what would have cost 1000 then brings about 500-600 now.

Cheers!


----------



## UP Equip

notahacker said:


> I am not a rep trying to sell anyone anything. I was just wondering if anyone here has seen an alternative spider lift? Since Teupen has a sponsored forum, they didn't like it when I mentioned their competition.
> 
> When you get to the link, scroll all the way down. Look for "You can view the video by clicking here" typed in red.
> 
> http://www.808.it/ragno/index.htm
> 
> I wished they featured their R21 (taller lift) in the video. Check out their R21. This link has a 3 page photo gallery of tree work. Cool stuff.
> 
> http://italmecusa.com/pages/tree-service.cfm


I know it's pretty late but I would like to get in touch with you regarding alternatives solutions to Teupen. Are you still in the market to buy a unit or have you done it sionce the past 9 years?


----------



## Bk21

I am looking to purchase a 2008 Italmec R21. Im trying to do some homework before the purchase. I am having a difficult time finding a dealer in the USA. I am also having trouble finding anything online. Does anyone know where i could get parts/ service if needed? Any information/ thoughts about the R21 world be appreciated.


----------



## samsquatch

Bk21 said:


> I am looking to purchase a 2008 Italmec R21. Im trying to do some homework before the purchase. I am having a difficult time finding a dealer in the USA. I am also having trouble finding anything online. Does anyone know where i could get parts/ service if needed? Any information/ thoughts about the R21 world be appreciated.


Tracked Lifts in NY was the exclusive importer and support network. They only imported 4-5 models to the US. They stopped selling the machines and providing support in 2009. Since then, the company in Italy went out of business - something about an Italmec truck mounted boom fishplate weld failure down under in Australia. No parts, no support, 12 yr old machine? I'd stay away.


----------



## Bk21

Thank you Samsqatch! I kind of figured they went out of business because I could not find any info on them. I will definitely stay away if I cannot find any parts or service.


----------

